# Hello Everybody!



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Tom, well I will let you know about everything I use 

(I'm a woman, so keep that in mind with these products)

-Burton Cocoa boot = purchased them last summer on sale... LOVE them. They look and feel nice. Price wasn't bad... $78

-I forget who made my coat, but I THINK it's Empyre from Zumies. Don't know much info about it sorry (I'm at work) but it keeps my toasty warm and has lots of pockets. I just don't like how long it is. My boyfriend said its good to be long, but it goes to my thighs and I have to tug it up everytime I go snowboarding, when I bend down to ride. Also got that on sale, don't remember price... $25?

-Empyre snowpants from Zumies... purchased on sale for around $30. LOVE them. Fitted nicely and very comfortable. Keep me warm. 

-Oxygen Galaxy snowboard... purchased on Craigslist for $50 with Oxygen bindings and boots included. I no longer use the bindings and boots. I didn't like the bindings and the boots didn't fit but as a beginner I couldn't pass up a board in good condition for $50. I just ride down the mountain and a normal speed... no tricks or fast speed.

-K2 Charm black bindings... LOVE them. Bought them a couple months ago at the Boston Ski and Snowboard convention for $76? Very nice look, easy to snap into, great price, and my boots fit perfectly in them.

-Scott goggles with pink/orange lens. I mainly go night riding. I had to buy these the other day for $30 at Wachusett Mountain cuz my others broke. Donno what the others were but they belonged to my boyfriend. I like them. feel comfortable, good visiblity, great price. My boyfriend uses Electric goggles which he loves, but they were around $100

-Nike mittons.. purchased at Marshall's for $25... soft and keep my hands SO warm.

-Knuckle head snowboard helmet... purchased at Ocean State Job Lot for $25. Tacky design on it, but it fits well, keeps my head warm, I haven't dented my head yet, has the goggle strap holder, and loved the cheap price.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Forgot to attach this pic with my gear.


----------



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

*nice board*

hey XxSnowbunnyxX thanks for the welcome. nice board, ive always liked the Oxygen Galaxy boards with its space themes.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Tom Leep said:


> hey XxSnowbunnyxX thanks for the welcome. nice board, ive always liked the Oxygen Galaxy boards with its space themes.


Thanks  you can see some sort of satellite thingy on the boatrd from this view. It has some planets.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Tom Leep said:


> Hi everyone my Names Tom I'm from BC but I go back and forth to the east coast from time to time. I’ve been on skis since I was 8 and been boarding since 14. I’m into doing product reviews so if anyone has any suggestions I’m open to any snow/winter sports related equipment or apparel.
> 
> Thanks/
> TomLeep


Hey Tom! Where from in BC? I am always looking for members closer to home.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, here for a few minutes and already accidentally highjacked someone else's thread. Sorry about that! I though I was posting in the general "introduce yourself" thread. 

Maybe a moderator could move my post so I don't look like such a rude asshole? Thanks!


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> Wow, here for a few minutes and already accidentally highjacked someone else's thread. Sorry about that! I though I was posting in the general "introduce yourself" thread.
> 
> Maybe a moderator could move my post so I don't look like such a rude asshole? Thanks!


Huh? I don't see any other posts from you. Did you delete it? :dunno:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Nah looks like they moved it already for me. Thanks mods. Tom, here's your thread back...


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> Nah looks like they moved it already for me. Thanks mods. Tom, here's your thread back...


well then yay! :yahoo:


----------

